# Foreman disc brake conversion



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Picked up an 03 Foreman 450 last night and it has no front brakes. Looking at the dics brake conversation - anyone have any experience with it? I was told it was junk and not worth the $$$ but dang I remember how much of a pain the drums are to deal with. 

What's all involved with changing it over and whats your thoughts on the kit? 

thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back! long time no see!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks! got out of the riding scene for a while there - really just go burnt out... picked this foreman up lastnight for a good deal and figured I'd step back in


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

my buddy had a kit on his old 450 foreman and it seemed to work pretty good. better than the drums on my old 03 rubi lol. so glad honda finally went to disk brakes. he bought the bike with the kit on it so i have no idea what it was like to install but he never had any problems with the brakes while he owned it


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had a honda 500es and did the break kit on mine.. it was like 400$ to do.. it didnt seeme to hard but my fatherinlaw was doimg most of it.. but i did go from using a new set of breaks after every ride to them not being changed from late 2008 till now... just saying..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i had the kit from super atv i think and it was great, never had any issues at all well worth the money. the drums are a joke lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

SATV all the way.

Don't waste your time cleaning up wheel cylinders and replacing shoes etc...slap on the kit from the guys over at SATV and forget about it...

If you take your time its about a 1hr install. 

Only way to go IMO.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

preciate the help fellas!!


----------

